# Where do all of the Bucks fans hang out?



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Just curious?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

There are only like three Bucks fans on here. Plus there is nothing much to talk about.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I hang out either here or the Main NBA forum.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I was talking about outside of BBB? Are there other Buck forums that are a must to frequent? or is there just little actual crowd support in Milwaukee?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

In Realgm...
Retro are u planning an invasion spam attack on Realgm?...


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

We have a fan base, its small but fiercely loyal


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> In Realgm...
> Retro are u planning an invasion spam attack on Realgm?...


No.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> In Realgm...
> Retro are u planning an invasion spam attack on Realgm?...


Yep, I'm plotting on taking over the world, too. 

My reasoning is there has to be some obscure place that Buck fans hang out. And I don't spam...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i sit around watching Happy days and Laverne and Shirley reruns when i should be posting i know it.:upset:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think with Ford and Mason, there should be new fans popping up as the season goes on. I can't wait until they play NJ.

-Petey


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

For 2 weeks in late June/Early July they hang out at Summerfest. After that I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

When the get into the Playoffs then the fans are all at the Bradley Center or Goolsby's. Although regular season they're no where to be seen.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Whatever happen to D-mase?
He was a regular in this forum...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Whatever happen to D-mase?
> He was a regular in this forum...


Yeah I forgot about him. He used to always be on here but I haven't heard from him for like a month.


----------

